# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  DrWeb vs Bitdefender

## senyak

DrWeb ловит в антивирусе BitDefender вирус, точней эвристика ловит. И кстати, это было в 2008 версии тоже. Скачан с офф. сайта. Как им отправить его?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rene-gad

Ну так почти все антивирусы - эвристически или сигнатурно - детектят зловреда в своих коллегах (или конкуррентах - как Вам больше нравится  :Smiley: 



> Как им отправить его?


Никак. Отправьте ссылку с которой качали. Но я не думаю, что это когда-либо исправят...  :Smiley:

----------


## senyak

До чего доводит конкуренция  :Smiley: . Тогда ладно, не буду ничего им отправлять. Меня не особо волнует как они там друг друга ловят

----------


## Гриша

Зря, они обязаны убрать ложное срабатывание...

----------


## Andrey

> Как им отправить его?


Заполни форму на сайте Dr.Web'а.

----------


## senyak

Отправил. Как придет ответ - напишу

----------


## senyak

> Уважаемый "Сергей Китайгородский",
> 
> Это сообщение автоматически сформировано в ответ
> на Ваш запрос относительно:
>        "SUBMITTED FALSE ALARM LINK".
> Детальная информация о Вашем запросе представлена ниже.
> 
> В данный момент никаких действий от Вас не требуется.
> Вашему запросу назначен идентификатор [drweb.com #799989].
> ...


Не думаю, что придет еще что-то кроме этого... Они мне никогда не отвечают

----------


## SergM

Зря Вы так. Ложняк имеет повышенный приоритет при обработке. Обязательно исправят. Может и не ответят, но поправят. Если за два дня ничего не получите и фолс останется, отпишитесь - посодействую.

----------


## Rene-gad

> Они обязаны убрать ложное срабатывание...


Не обязаны. Если эвристичский движок анализирует файлы по механизму действия, то в принципе все антималварные программы должны просто-таки всех консортов/конкуррентов детектить. Изменения в этом движке могут свести его эффективность к 0.

----------


## SergM

> Изменения в этом движке могут свести его эффективность к 0.


Внесут в исключения конкретный файл. Делов-то.

----------


## Гриша

> Не обязаны. Если эвристичский движок анализирует файлы по механизму действия, то в принципе все антималварные программы должны просто-таки всех консортов/конкуррентов детектить. Изменения в этом движке могут свести его эффективность к 0.


Эвристические детекты тоже фиксят и никакого отношения к понижению эффективности данного метода анализа не имеет...

----------


## senyak

> Зря Вы так. Ложняк имеет повышенный приоритет при обработке. Обязательно исправят. Может и не ответят, но поправят. Если за два дня ничего не получите и фолс останется, отпишитесь - посодействую.


Пишу, не ответили. Выше все данный, можете посодействовать. Спасибо!

----------


## SergM

Завтра проверьте. Самого ответа может и не быть, но должны поправить.
Сегодня, кстати, был большой вброс разового обновления - более 1000 записей, может уже и не фолсит?

----------


## senyak

Надо же, ответили. *SergM* - Вы им писали?



> Уважаемый "Сергей Китайгородский",
> 
> Ваш запрос был проанализирован. Это ложное срабатывание. Исправлено.
> 
> Спасибо за сотрудничество.
> 
> --
> С уважением,
> Служба вирусного мониторинга ООО "Доктор Веб"

----------


## SergM

Когда-то давно ещё на старом движке форума drweb.com создал тему про необработанные тикеты. Она стала популярной, что не может радовать. Но она действенна и справляется со своим предназначением. Если бы не она помогла, то пришлось бы обращаться непосредственно к вирусным аналитикам. Кстати, кто из аналитиков обработал Ваш тикет? http://forum.drweb.com/index.php?showtopic=278050

----------


## senyak

Плохо, что такая тема вообще есть. Я давно заметил, что файлы часто пропускаются. Я им отправлял файлы, их не обработали и я как пользователь НЕ Доктора Веба, забыл уже об этом. Я к тому, что не все будут писать в саппорт, на форуме, а просто отправят и забудут об этом.
Как глянуть кто обработал мой запрос? Точней, где глянуть?
Спасибо за помощь!

----------


## SergM

Ну, я бы сформулировал несколько иначе: плохо, что такая тема востребована. 
То, что она существует, как раз и неплохо. Иначе никакой обратной связи по тикетам не было бы вообще (суппорт не в счёт). 
В последнее время многое делается и много уже сделано по улучшению обработки тикетов. Хорошо зарекомендовал себя и автодятел, который автоматически добавляет наиболее распространенные вирусы. Резервы, конечно, есть и работа в этом направлении ведётся.
Фамилию вирусного аналитика попробуйте посмотреть или в теле письма или в адресе отправителя.

----------


## senyak

В поле от кого:



> Lisin - Virus Monitoring Service Doctor Web Ltd. <Grigory>

----------


## SergM

Это Григорий Лисин. Спасибо.
http://live.drweb.com/

----------

